# Petco dollar per gallon sale



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

I am thinking of getting another aquarium. Petco is having there dollar per gallon sale on select Aqueon aquariums. I am thinking of getting the 40 (breeder size I think). I also have a $7 off coupon.

Is $33 a good deal for that size tank?

Any recommendations on filters for this size aquarium (currently have a AQ30 on my 20l and it works great)? I plan to have it planted and have black diamond blasting (or other black sand) substrate. I plan on it being a community tank.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Dollar per gallon for a new tank is a good price. Usually hard pressed to find a used tank for $1 per gallon. (although typically you do get some extra goodies) But then it's used.

Check out Aquaclears line of HOB filters. 

Recommended filter size, for 40 gallon tank, go with something recommended for 80 gallons. 

I think you'll love black sand. (well, I at least love it!  )


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

$1 per gallon is a steal. Petco actually loses money on the tanks they sell in the $1 per gallon sale, but they make it up with the profits from all of the extras that you buy(filter, heater, substrate, lights, hood, decor, ect.) to put in the tank.

I use black diamond blasting sand in my 75 gallon tank and I haven't had any issues, be sure to wash it really well, it can be pretty dirty.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Manafel said:


> $1 per gallon is a steal. Petco actually loses money on the tanks they sell in the $1 per gallon sale, but they make it up with the profits from all of the extras that you buy(filter, heater, substrate, lights, hood, decor, ect.) to put in the tank.
> 
> I use black diamond blasting sand in my 75 gallon tank and I haven't had any issues, be sure to wash it really well, it can be pretty dirty.


I may get some other small stuff from them for convenience but the big items filter, heater, hood, lights, etc I will get online or do DIY type stuff.

Have heard positive things about the black diamond sand. The only problem I have is that the nearest tractor supply store is in Bakersfield. There is another brand called Black Beauty but that has much more mixed reviews and scares me.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I am so glad I don't have a petco up here. I would be broke and the diningroom furniture would be in the garage....LOL


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yeah $33 for a 40 breeder is a great price and I think the black sand will be something you will like.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

petcos normal price for a 40 breeder is $124 where I live.$33/$40 is what anyone would call a good deal!


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there any specific brand of blaster sand you are supposed to buy? Where can you get it besides tractor stores? and how much? Sorry OP i dont mean to take over thread. lol that dollar per gallon just happened a 2 months ago for me haha


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Sherry said:


> I am so glad I don't have a petco up here. I would be broke and the diningroom furniture would be in the garage....LOL


I resemble that remark! 2-75g, 3-55g, 2-40g, 2-29g, 3-20tl.g, 1-20lng.g, 2-10g, 1-35g. corner, 1-25g. hex, 1-10g. hex, 2-5g. hex, and I lost count of the 1 & 2 gallon tanks of assorted shapes!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This sale has started again! It is going through October 20th. I need to talk to my mother and father about getting a 55 to store until I move out. Especially while I am in NH and there is no sale tax.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

NO SALES TAX !!!!!!! That is so awesome. We pay 13% up here. 
I wish petsmart would do that kind of deal. Another big tank is in my future. I need bigger than a 55g.


----------

